

What's the craziest thing you have said at an interview and still got the job? - panabee
http://www.quora.com/Job-Interviews/What-is-the-craziest-thing-you-have-ever-said-or-done-at-an-interview-and-still-got-the-job

======
JoeAltmaier
I say it all the time. I camp with the Scouts. One day at work there will be a
need to work through the weekend, someone will insist its necessary for the
good of the company. What will happen then is, I will go camping with the
Scouts. I have my priorities straight, and work is somewhere around number 12.

------
hobs
My boss asked me if I was a sociopath. I said yes. Just hit my two year
anniversary.

